# Dirt 2 Patch Problem.



## Derber-Shit (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe COmmunity,

Ich habe mir Dirt 2 auf Scheibe geholt. Installiert, alles prima. Doch wenn ich patch 1.1 anwenden will sagt er mir, dass er das Spiel nicht finden kann.
Habs auch ins Hauptverzeichnis kopiert, hat nichts gebracht.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE
3 GB DDR2 800 MHz
DFi Lanparty DK 790FX-M2RS
Geforce 7950 GX2
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi
KillerNIC M1
Corsair HX1000W
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Wisst ihr, woran es liegen könnte?

Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## mikee (4. Januar 2010)

Ja das hatte ich auch.
Nur stellt ich dann fest, dass das Update für Dirt1 war und nicht 2.
Vielleicht ist bei dir dassebe.


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Januar 2010)

mikee schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich auch.
> Nur stellt ich dann fest, dass das Update für Dirt1 war und nicht 2.
> Vielleicht ist bei dir dassebe.


Ach du auch


----------



## Freeak (13. Januar 2010)

Für Dirt 2 gibt es noch gar keinen Patch, Mensch Leute ist bei einem so sauber Programmierten Titel auch gar nicht Nötig.


----------



## mikee (17. Januar 2010)

Leider hats einen schlimmen Bug.
Mit meinem Simulator crashen bestimmte Events.
Ist bei allen andern Usern auch so, im X-Sim forum ist desshalb der teufellos.
Dirt2 ist dadurch bei mir gar nicht mehr spielbar.
Ein Patch muss dringend her.
Habe ein X-Game Event gestartet,  man muss aber alle Tracks beenden,
leider ist das wegen des besagten Bugs bei mir nicht möglich.
Müsste vermutlich sogar Windows neu aufsetzen das Dirt2 wieder laufen würde.


----------



## moe (17. Januar 2010)

@Derber-Shit: gehts denn ohne patch? wenn ja, warum willst du dann den patch überhaupt installieren?


----------



## theo8888 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein anderes problem und zwar, dass ich die stimmen der anderen fahrer nicht höre. Oben links in der Ecke erscheint immer der Kopf von dem Fahrer oder der Fahrerin die gerade spricht aber der sound wird einfach nicht abgespielt...Der sound vom spiel ist aber ganz normal es sind halt nur die Stimmen. Wenn ich das spiel ein paar mal neu starte gehts dann meistens nach dem zehnten mal oder so aber es nervt einfach. Hat vll jemand das gleiche problem und eine lösung?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Januar 2010)

moin,

@theo8888:

vielleicht hilft es ja bei dir wenn du das mitinstallierte soundtool konfigurierst.
Rapture 3d heißt es und ist von blue ripple sound. das tool wird automatisch mitinstalliert bei dirt 2 und sorgt dafür das man schönen openal sound hat.
einfach mal mit den settings da probieren.

mfg


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Januar 2010)

theo8888 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein anderes problem und zwar, dass ich die stimmen der anderen fahrer nicht höre. Oben links in der Ecke erscheint immer der Kopf von dem Fahrer oder der Fahrerin die gerade spricht aber der sound wird einfach nicht abgespielt...Der sound vom spiel ist aber ganz normal es sind halt nur die Stimmen. Wenn ich das spiel ein paar mal neu starte gehts dann meistens nach dem zehnten mal oder so aber es nervt einfach. Hat vll jemand das gleiche problem und eine lösung?


Das ,,Problem´´ hab ich auch, bei mir is das immer von Renne zu Renne  unterschiedlich, aber mich stört es net.
Da Sprüche kennt man nach ner Zeit eh auswendig


----------



## smirking-joe88 (20. Januar 2010)

so weit ich weiß gibts für dirt2 bisweilen noch keinen patch und auf der codemasters seite wird auch nichts dementsprechendes angekündigt


----------

